# Beckie's art work



## Kolorbl1nd (Apr 1, 2012)

hi,
this is some of my art work, more of it is in the attachments. hope u like it.


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice work. I would love to be able to do that. What a great way to relax.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, Beckie! Those are beautiful. And amazing!!


----------



## Kolorbl1nd (Apr 1, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Oh, Beckie! Those are beautiful. And amazing!!



Thank you!





wellington said:


> Nice work. I would love to be able to do that. What a great way to relax.



thank you! I don't have too much free time since im a vet student lol


----------



## Toristurtles (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice work!!


----------



## CLMoss (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful work! I love the bird with the heart! Some would make nice tats. Keep up the great work! ~C


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 2, 2012)

What no tortoises? I cry foul
despite there being no tortoises (for shame) it is a nice collection.


----------



## Kolorbl1nd (Apr 2, 2012)

dmmj said:


> What no tortoises? I cry foul
> despite there being no tortoises (for shame) it is a nice collection.



I will have to draw a tort  don't have much time between school and work


----------

